# Day 4 I skipped today day 5! GET OUT THERE!



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Well day 4 was alittle slower! Took out 3 guys and got a 4 man limit by 11:00 24 ducks and 3 geese. The weather was playing with us! when it snowed we got ducks. We had to wait between squalls to get them moving. The limit was mostly all mallard drakes , But 2 missfired hens, 2 pintails, one (getting mounted widgeon drake) A beautiful gadwall drake and teal. The birds were high but came in sometimes. One flock had at least 150 and tornado'ed down till at least 25+ had they're feet in the water( they will never forget that momment )! I'm taking few days off till it cools down. I have eaten duck for 4 days and the little lady (has too) she is starting to quack! LOL. I did see more migrant birds ( widgeons and gaddy's) The woodies are just about gone. There were several flocks of teal that had at least 20-30 in it! They won't be here for long. Our local sandhill cranes are still here the flock has went from seven to 4, I think the one pair of nesters and they're only newborn headed south. This is going to be a banner year for the Ohio waterfowl since the dakotas were so dry. Take anyone you know especially the kids and get them out there to see this migration! We have taken guys in they're 70's so they can witness this great year! They say there hasn't been this many birds around this early in a decade or two! ! God bless and cherish our american heritage!  !$


----------



## xuman3 (Oct 5, 2005)

Where are you at seeing all these birds, not too many around here in central ohio that I hear.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I agree with that. I have not seen this many birds ever. There were mallards and blacks in the sky so thick you just kinda stare at em in awe. Course it is also nice when they lock in.  . The divers are also a nice way to fill a bag. I'm on vacation next week and will hit it everyday tues. thru. sunday.

Good luck and west gales on Saturday. Be CAREFUL


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

hopefully there get down here in centeral ohio soon


----------

